# Husband wants kids now and im just not ready



## buckgal (Jun 24, 2013)

My husband and I have been married 7 years next month together 7 years before marriage. We always wanted talked about having a family. I have had 2 mc in the past 13 years and I was not on birth control until after the mc last year when i got to 12 weeks before mc. He took the mc so hard emotionally that we get into arguments over when to try again and when im gonna stop my bc. He keeps telling me that we are ready but when i tell him i am not at this point in time, he takes it as i don't want to have his kid and that i will never be ready. That just ends up in a screaming match and him getting so overly emotional about it to the point i don't want to talk about it. Last night we had one of these arguments and he said im not giving him a good enough reason. The pressure from him is not wanting me to pursue this at all. He always wants things to happen when he wants them to happen end of discussion. In the past thats how it was. But after him overcoming a rx drug addiction and having an alcohol dependency issue I have become a stronger person and started focusing on me because the past 13 years i have been wife and "mother" to him. Im at my witts end bc i do want a family in the future but i cant get him to understand that. Im just not ready right now. im 29 and hes 30 i think we still have a little time. I told him last night to give me a year before we revisit it again, and that is def not what he wanted to hear. He says I don;t respect him as a man and husband? Am I just being selfish? idk!


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

You aren't being selfish. My husband wanted kids before I did but he understood and waited.

I was 34 when my first was born.

You have time.

Besides if this is how you communicate parenting is going to be a serious struggle for you.

But you know this right?


----------

